# my wife cutting soap! cardamom and cocoa powder with oatmeal



## savondebilal (Nov 2, 2009)

mmm, 

http://yfrog.com/6woatmealpicj

http://yfrog.com/5owifeynj


----------



## holly99 (Nov 2, 2009)

The soap looks so great! Does the cardmom scent come through?


----------



## Absinthe (Nov 2, 2009)

That is beautiful. Looks good enough to eat. 

What is the purpose of the oatmeal on top? It is purely ornamental? Is it also throughout?

Cardamom is a really nice smell, I had a friend share a halva that his wife had made that had it in it (along with a bunch of other wonderful aromatic and delicious things.)


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 3, 2009)

Did you use Cardamom EO or was the oil infused with Cardamom pods ?

I love the smell of the EO, but it is too pricey here to use in soap.


----------



## wiccaronja (Nov 3, 2009)

Looks delicious!

Good job ;-)


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 3, 2009)

Beautiful soap. I love the smell of Cardamom too.  :wink:


----------



## savondebilal (Nov 3, 2009)

*cardamom*

Hey thanks guys (girls),

I used the oatmeal mainly as a decorative piece - but it could also be used as an exfoliant when needed!

Cardamom EO is REALLY expensive, I opted with finely grounded cardamom - yum, more exfoliants!


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: cardamom*



			
				savondebilal said:
			
		

> Hey thanks guys (girls),
> 
> I used the oatmeal mainly as a decorative piece - but it could also be used as an exfoliant when needed!
> 
> Cardamom EO is REALLY expensive, I opted with finely grounded cardamom - yum, more exfoliants!



Thanks for the feedback. I am tempted to try some and might even splurge some of my precious EO on a log for personal use.

Did you use only the seeds, or grind up the tougher skin also ?


----------



## alwaysme07 (Nov 3, 2009)

Pretty soaps.


----------



## savondebilal (Nov 3, 2009)

*all of it *

I used all of it, skin, seeds, mmmmm


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: all of it *



			
				savondebilal said:
			
		

> I used all of it, skin, seeds, mmmmm



Thanks. Now I cannot wait to get home so I can try this.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 11, 2009)

I have been given 500 g of the most beautiful Masala Tea, which contains Cardamom, Ginger, Cinnamon and black tea.

I can smell the Cardamom through the packaging without even opening it, so this will be going home with me and will no doubt end up in soap.


----------



## CandiceW (Nov 11, 2009)

soo nice!


----------



## Woodi (Nov 12, 2009)

Looks good enough to eat, and your wife sure looks happy cutting it.

I once used chai tea in soap, no other scent, and it did smell just a titch like the tea....very nice and natural. But I do us a lot of eo's in my soaps.


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 12, 2009)

..


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 12, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> Oh Oh - I'd be so undecided, to drink/savour or
> soap  :roll:



I think I will manage to do both 

It smells delicious.

I am going to buy some more to take home with me, so I should not run out of it anytime soon. It is only about TZS 5000( approx. USD 3.75) for 500 g.
and I also have 3 kg of premium Arabica coffee.


----------

